# What's happening with the Primos boys ???



## Kevin Farr

From talking to a couple of people, it sounds like Kenneth Lancaster is now a Bone Collector and that Troy Ruiz is gone from Primos, too.  At least this is what I was told.  I was just wondering if it was true or not.  I have noticed on the Bone Collector show that Kenneth has been in the background a couple of times.  Maybe ole Will didn't run 'em off.

Anybody know if this is true or not?


----------



## Arrow3

Kenny Lee is with bone collector for sure....I heard that Troy left last year to be with his family more....


----------



## trkyhntr70

Wish they would bring back Ron Jolly and Chuck Jones!


----------



## head buster

yes I saw Kenneth the other night on Bone Collector. They are also Mathews shooters too. Looks they've been going through alot of changes.


----------



## Kevin Farr

head buster said:


> yes I saw Kenneth the other night on Bone Collector. They are also Mathews shooters too. Looks they've been going through alot of changes.



Looks like Primos/Will may have a comparable view to Obama and his CHANGE.  

Makes me wonder if personalities and money might come into play.


----------



## Kevin Farr

Arrow3 said:


> Kenny Lee is with bone collector for sure....I heard that Troy left last year to be with his family more....



Well, without a doubt, spending time with his family is way more important.  I'm sure a lot of people don't realize just how much time away from home and family is involved in what these guys do.  Good luck to Troy and I commend him for thinking of his family.


----------



## Ricochet

Yeah, at the big NWTF show last year I asked Brad Farris about Troy and he told me he was at home to be with his family.


----------



## Randy

As a Pro-staffer I can tell you that there are a lot of things to deal with in this business.  It takes a LOT of time away from home and these "new" women don't fancy that much.  There is also always another manufacturer knocking on your door trying to get you on their team, assuming you are doing a good job where you are.  And you, yourself, are always looking to improve your working situation and income.  You have to be careful though that you are not seen in the business as not being committed to your product.  I personally don't see moving to Bone Collectors from Primos as an indication they are not happy with Promos products.

There is also usually a little blood between pro-staffers.  Face it, somebody is going to be the Owner's favorite.  It can sometimes make you feel like you are not being treated right and/or make you jealous.  It is life.  And lastly most of us have a little attitude.  After all since we are chosen to be on the Pro-staff we muct be better than the rest right?  WRONG!  But never the less you have to have the confidence you knw what you are talking about or you can't feel confident getting in front of people and giving them advise.  Some times it comes out as cocky instead of confidence and it can go to your head and become more cocky.

It is not an easy profession.  It is long hours for little pay but most of us do it because of the passion we have for what ever it is we are pro-staffing.  Kind of like being in law enforcement, we are not in it for the money but for the passion.  I wish all these men well and hope they make the right decissions at the right time.  When you see somebody fade from the scene it is usually from a bad decission.


----------



## Bo D

I read Will sold the company  and will be helping for a few years on the transition..


----------



## dfhooked

Kenneth is with Bone Collector now as it gives him more time to be with his family. He and Brad are actually brother in laws and very close friends so there is no ill will, just a career move for the betterment of his and his families life. Will did sell the company, but I would tend to believe that the video production department and team will still have its own creative input as their shows and videos are highly watched and respected. At the end of the day 90% of the shows and dvd's you watch are a marketing arm of the company producing them to do one thing.......SELL MORE PRODUCT. People tend to forget that the hunting industry is a 4Billion dollar business and these companies are trying to run a profitable business. Michael Waddell could come out with a Bone Collector series toothbrush and it would sell like hotcakes because he has created the hottest BRAND NAME in the industry right now. I give a big congratulations to all the people who have been able to carve a name out for themselves and make a living in the industry.


----------



## moose_200828

jst interested where  have yall read that will sold the company i would like to read this


----------



## GreenHead Killa

dfhooked said:


> Kenneth is with Bone Collector now as it gives him more time to be with his family.


this is what i was told also. but i also was told that will gave troy the boot. word is he was hard to get along with after a couple of weeks on the road and him and brad had a problem and that was the last straw.


----------



## icdedturkes

Will sold the company a few years back..

Maybe they got sick of having to sit in a double bull and hunt over b mobile


----------



## Slings and Arrows

dfhooked; People tend to forget that the hunting industry is a 4Billion dollar business .[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> One billion was sold to me personally. (the wife will verify that)


----------



## jharrell

dfhooked I agree with you. I commend everyone that has been able to make a living in the hunting industry. I know I would love to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Parker

moose_200828 said:


> jst interested where  have yall read that will sold the company i would like to read this



It has been a while.  Here is the latest from May 28, 2009.  

Svoboda Capital Partners LLC  majority owns Optronics International, LLC who owns OPT, who owns Primos, who owns Double Bull.    Clear as mud?!  I'm sure there's more levels to it than that too.    Point is, Will works for them, not for himself.  He sold out, but still works for the company.  I can't blame the man, that is for sure.  

http://www.svoco.com/OPTHoldingsInc.AnnouncesSaleofAssetsofOptronicsProductsCompanyInc..html

Here was the initial sale annoucment of Primos back in December 2006.

http://www.svoco.com/news/2006/opt_holdings.html

I wish Troy the best of luck.  I have really enjoyed watching him over the years.  I'm glad I read this prior to getting the latest Turkey DVD this spring.  I would have been disappointed.  Now I can prepare myself prior to watching.  

Parker


----------



## straightshooter

head buster said:


> yes I saw Kenneth the other night on Bone Collector. They are also Mathews shooters too. Looks they've been going through alot of changes.



Everybody's a Mathews shooter.  Mathews is a lot like Thompson Center.  They'll give any TV host product to use on a show just to have it seen.


----------



## Parker

straightshooter said:


> Everybody's a Mathews shooter.  Mathews is a lot like Thompson Center.  They'll give any TV host product to use on a show just to have it seen.



  Tell that to the owner of dead downwind who owned a Mathews pro shop and they wouldn't sponsor his show!  He closed down his pro shop and told them to shove it.  

Parker


----------



## straightshooter

Many companies don't provide dollars for most TV guys.  They give them product to use on air.  Unfortunately product doesn't pay for airtime, editing, videographers, travel, etc., and the vast majority of outdoor producers are paying the networks for the priviledge of being on TV.  My guess is that the proposal to Mathews was for financial and product support of the show.


----------

